# What is a small hypoechoic area on early scan



## porsche996 (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi just found out i am pregnant on friday stron 2 pink lines had scan at mums thinking i was 6 weeks but scan shows 3 weeks only..the technician stated on report that i have a thickened endometrium 15mm with a small hypoechoic area measurng 3x1x2  and i have rebooked for 3 weeks time...does this mean this pregnancy is not viable or that it is just too early thank you for your help i am driving myself insane xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm really sorry, I've tried to find out what a hypoechoic area means, and I've not had much success! We don't deal with a lot of early pregnancy scans in midwifery, it's a good sign that the endometrium is nice and thick, which is a good support for a viable pregnancy.  If it was only 3 weeks, it will just have been too early to see anything much at all.

Sorry, I've not been much help at all,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

